# iTunes Alternative



## jisturm (Feb 4, 2006)

Can someone suggest an iTuens alternative for my home network? I currently have an iTunes shared library but keep experiencing issues if I add music on the sattelite computer.

Can anyone suggest something better. Also, it would be great if the interface would work with my iPod as well as the iPod keep working with my Alpine CDA-9886. Thanks

Pics of interface would be F-ing Awesome too!


----------



## Megalomaniac (Feb 12, 2007)

Apple tv


----------



## FoxPro5 (Feb 14, 2006)

http://getsongbird.com/


----------



## Glowbug (Oct 23, 2006)

I've had good luck with Foobar...




























Just some examples of what people have done with it...also supports plugins to improve the Windows sound drivers like ASIO4ALL...


----------

